# HP DeskJet 690C

## ollie

I did:

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p DeskJet_690C -c file:/dev/printers/0 -n DeskJet -d hpijs 
```

and got the following error:

```

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/DeskJet_690C.xml!Could not run "foomatic-combo-xml"/"foomatic-perl-data"! at /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/Foomatic/DB.pm line 545."
```

Anyone know what i did wrong?

----------

## rensi

are you shure that there is a DeskJet_690C.xml in /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/ ?

Because I haven't got one. I'm also trying to find a way to create a ppd file for DeskJet 690C.   :Crying or Very sad: 

reini

----------

## ollie

it's not there... doing some "Googling", but i can't find anything... post reply if you find something!

----------

## rensi

It's possilbe to create ppd files on www.linuxprinting.org

maybe you try http://www.linuxprinting.org/driver_list.cgi

and create it with hpijs for example. I had also tried it that way currently...but I've got enough for today.

I hope you have more luck

reini

----------

## stefanvt

 *ollie wrote:*   

> I did:
> 
> ```
> foomatic-configure -s cups -p DeskJet_690C -c file:/dev/printers/0 -n DeskJet -d hpijs 
> ```
> ...

 

Try this: 

```

foomatic-configure -s cups -p 60960 -c parallel:/dev/lp0 -n DeskJet -d hpijs

```

I found after grepping that there are actually two more files:

68672.xml

70560.xml

----------

## ollie

i don't have a /dev/lp0 .....  , but i have parallel in my kernel...

----------

## stefanvt

 *ollie wrote:*   

> i don't have a /dev/lp0 .....  , but i have parallel in my kernel...

 

/dev/lp0 is  a link to /dev/printers/0

----------

## ollie

hmm... strange...

I did

```

# /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p DeskJet -E -v parallel:/dev/printers/0 -m deskjet690.ppd

```

and it returnd

```

lpadmin: add-printer (set device) failed: client-error-not-possible

```

Dunno why, i don't have a /dev/printers/0 either, just the /dev/printers folder...

Can i be missing something in the kernel?

----------

## rensi

Make sure that you have Character devices -> Parallel printer Support

and Parallel port support -> Parallel port support

and maybe also Parallel port support -> PC-style hardware (I'm not sure but I have it enabled and it works)

reini

----------

## ollie

YEAH!... thanks for helping dudes  :Very Happy: 

I had selected something that wasn't right.. or something.. duno.. anyway.. recompiled and rebooted and everything worked  :Very Happy: 

----------

